# Installer   kju



## PAT15 (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour. 
Je tourne sur un vieil imac pieds boule 700Mhz avec Tiger et veux chargert Linux en paralléle avec Mac .
Apres avoir commencé à installé kju je me retrouve sans arrêt bloqué .Que dois-je faire ?
J'aimerais une aide assez détaillée .
Merci. 
Pat 15 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/png.gif


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Septembre 2007)

j'avais aussi essayé sans succès, toujours planté.


----------



## tantoillane (17 Septembre 2007)

tu as une version pour PPC, ou tu utilises Q pour &#233;muler ?


----------



## PAT15 (6 Mars 2008)

J'ai réussi à monter sur Q sans problème ubuntu 610(username kju et password : password)
Ensuite intervenir que lorsque l'ordinateur le réclame.
Je me suis installé sur ubuntu car mon jeu favori ,planeshift vient de sortir sa dernière version, PS21 qui est décapante, et qui semble ne pas marcher sur bittorrent. Voilà la raison Tantoilane.

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir  suse et  Kubuntu Breezy : les écrans sortent  sans aller plus loin car il y a un truc . Lequel ?
Pour me distraire j'ai essayé aussi : Darwin, Gentoo, Reactos et Slackware sans aucun résulat faute de renseignement .  
Pour Virtual Box j'ai essayé ubuntu 610 qui flashe et bugge après s'être déclaré installé ?????
De même j'ai détecté une erreur qui empêche Fedora 8 de se terminer. Je remarque que :
1) si l'on tape  comme usernme fedora, l'échelon password est sauté ????
2)Quoi que l'on fasse on voit toujours apparaître un message d'erreur:
         "input/output error during read on/dev/sda"  soit :  "assertion(0) atarch/linux.c: 1495 in function  linux_read()  failed"
A plus PAT15http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## tatouille (7 Mars 2008)

il te faut une image Q

you should create a new PC from within Q, unchecking the "Set clock to host time" checkbox in the first panel (Ubuntu defaults to UTC if it doesn't detect any Windows partitions), and then setting up an x86 PC with at least 256 MB RAM in the second pane, with (optionally) ENSONIQ sound card and NE2000 network adapter; then, create a disk image of at least 10 GB (10240 MB) or so, select the Ubuntu (x86) Desktop CD image and boot from CD-ROM (after the install, after having shut down the VM, you should set this back to boot from the hard drive): then, press the "Create PC" button, of course. 

All this should be OK to start the virtual machine (slowly) and install Ubuntu from the live CD (which is faster than the alternate one), as on a real PC...


----------

